Ask HN: What is your side project? - max0563
======
Rodeoclash
[https://cineargus.com/](https://cineargus.com/)

Follow directors, script writers and DOPs on movies and get alerted when new
movies they work on come out.

I wrote it mainly for myself. When I sit down to watch a movie I decide on
what I want to watch based more and more on who made it rather than what it's
about. E.g. Taylor Sheridan wrote "Sicario". Based on how much I enjoyed that
movie, I knew I would likely want to watch "Hell or High Water".

Still a bit incomplete, I haven't written the "how it works" section yet. But
you can search for movies and find people that worked on them, follow them and
get alerts.

------
sprobertson
[https://github.com/spro/practical-pytorch](https://github.com/spro/practical-
pytorch)

A tutorial series to help people learn how to use machine learning (especially
RNNs) for NLP tasks.

------
patrickgordon
SimpleRM, a sort of a personal CRM for friendships/colleagues/etc.

I'm re-doing the frontend right now as the currently available version was
from when I started learning React... have come a long way since.

[http://simplerm.co/](http://simplerm.co/)

(it is available in https but my certs expired and I forgot to do them over
the weekend :grimacing:)

------
Miktor
A tiny GUI automation scripting language (five commands) built on top of
Python 3 and Pyautogui that will enable me to automate more than 50% of my
current data entry job. :D

------
edmundo
My last side project was this free Tumblr Theme called Dark Side inspired by
the Star Wars franchise. Got about 750 active installs in the first month,
pretty happy about it:
[https://www.tumblr.com/theme/40329](https://www.tumblr.com/theme/40329)

I also released on GitHub in case people want to fork and customise it:
[https://github.com/edmundojr/tumblr-
darkside](https://github.com/edmundojr/tumblr-darkside)

------
codr4life
Currently most active is Lifoo
([https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo](https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo)), a
Lisp/Forth-inspired language that's embedded in, and compiles to Common Lisp.
Good luck trying to generate funny money from of that idea :) Still, I
wouldn't change the experience for anything; it might be imperfect, but this
one is mine; no more squeezing ideas into what someone else once thought was
possible.

------
jwho82
[https://logmyhours.com](https://logmyhours.com) Time tracking, invoicing,
project & employee management. Launched it in Aug 2015, and launched the app
last Aug. Hoping to go full time in the next 12 months if things work out.

~~~
exolymph
How's your traction so far?

~~~
jwho82
Bit slow at first, but doing pretty good now. Been maintaining around 10%
growth MoM since Jan 2015. This month has been awesome though, almost doubled
last month's revenue!

------
roschdal
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

------
tantanel
Currently building a GUI for the Composer package manager (PHP) -
[https://getcomposercat.com](https://getcomposercat.com) It's not released yet
but starting to get there.

------
Bumerang
[https://dilectee.com](https://dilectee.com)

Site to help people with their decisions.

I created it as a way to learn web development (React, Django), since I'm
coming from system programming.

------
sjs382
SendToMyCloud -- A public inbox for your Dropbox or Google Drive.

Launched here on HN a little more than 2 years ago.

[https://sendtomycloud.com](https://sendtomycloud.com)

(among others mentioned in my HN profile)

------
akeruu
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.nebuleux.jt...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.nebuleux.jtrains.android)

jTrains is an offline tool to plan railways trip in Japan.

I developed it for my own needs but figured people might like it so I ended up
publishing it on the Google Play Store.

It is a bit rough on the edges but I very much welcome any suggestions for
improvement.

------
andriussev
Currently improving my postcard sending service -
[https://postbirdy.com](https://postbirdy.com) . Which is not really something
special, just a fairly basic, yet functional service with my attempt to try
making it quite fast and not hated by google PageSpeed Insights.

Also working on a simple service of screenshotting a website from multiple
browsers (well, technically just emulating size and user agent with possibly
PhantomJS). Not yet live, maybe in a week or two. Taking my time!

------
Jonovono
Plusaroo ([http://plusaroo.com/](http://plusaroo.com/)): Easily plus songs on
Spotify with a Mac menu bar button and keyboard shortcut.

Rekindlr
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rekindlr/id1072608462?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rekindlr/id1072608462?mt=8)):
Power user app for Tinder users. Sort your matches by distance, last active
and age.

------
MikeTV
[https://www.versionsql.com](https://www.versionsql.com)

Version control add-in for SQL Server Management Studio.

------
kazinator
SOFTWARE:

TXR: data munging and system scripting language, in active development since
mid 2009. Contains innovative Lisp dialect and original document pattern
matching language.

[http://nongnu.org/txr](http://nongnu.org/txr)

NON-SOFTWARE:

Currently subtitling an epic 1980's Japanese rock concert video of the group
Show-Ya. Captioning of the original language done. English translation done
for the first song.

------
soulchild37
[https://sweatshops.github.io/Komuter_Page/](https://sweatshops.github.io/Komuter_Page/)

An iOS app to show schedule of upcoming train in my country, I built it
because I got frustrated waiting train as the train intervals is 30-45 minutes
in my country, many time spent wasting for waiting train lol.

------
jfajobi
[https://www.skipthestamps.com/](https://www.skipthestamps.com/)

A simple tool to send people postcards (either anonymously or signed). Choose
from 5 of my preset photos or upload your own.

Mainly wrote it because I always had issues abandoning side projects before I
ever released it to the world.

I also wanted to get more comfortable with React.

------
hankewi
When planning a yearly roadtrip with with our buddies in a mix of email,
WhatsApp and Doodle we figured this should be solved more easily: JayPads
([https://jaypad.de/](https://jaypad.de/)), a tiny mix of Slack and
Doodle/Post-Its, requiring no logins or downloads, is the first step.

------
wirddin
[https://matchr.in](https://matchr.in)

An app which connects you with an anonymous person who might share the same
interests as you. Once you're comfortable, you can unlock each other's
profiles. Done with most of the programming.

------
thakobyan
[https://booknshelf.com](https://booknshelf.com)

A website to help people discover great books and bookshelves on different
topics. It's also a place to keep track of your books, creating shelves and
staying organized with your readings!

------
bartligthart
[http://goodfood.tips](http://goodfood.tips)

A website where I create city food guides. Currently with a nice collection of
food articles about that city. Thinking about adding a checklist thingy for
dishes to eat when you are for example in Bangkok.

~~~
mthink
Heads up, getting a SSL cert error ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

~~~
bartligthart
Thanks

------
swlkr
[http://new-app-site.herokuapp.com/](http://new-app-site.herokuapp.com/)

It's a way for app developers (and iMessage app developers) to promote their
apps without making a whole website themselves.

------
bhu1st
Building mobile apps for [http://baghchal.net](http://baghchal.net) (it's a
board game), but struggling to find out proper business model for it. If
anyone gets any ideas on a quick look I'd appreciate a comment.

------
NicoJuicy
[http://tagly.azurewebsites.net](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net) it's like HN
with tags, but does a lot more. Currently use it as a bookmark webapp as I
continue to expand it's functionality

------
tmaly
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) food dishes by
location. I wanted a way to find great food without having to read reviews. I
am launching a redesign in 2 months

------
exolymph
A cyberpunk newsletter:
[https://www.exolymph.news/](https://www.exolymph.news/)

Sadly I had to reduce frequency from 3x per week to once a week, but I'm going
to keep on keepin' on.

------
garysieling
[https://www.FindLectures.com](https://www.FindLectures.com) \- collection of
academic & conference talks, historical speeches, documentaries that I'm
curating.

------
phlai
EngageKit, visioned to be a customer engagement platform.

Currently only the knowledge base feature is built in. The other features are
still wip.

[https://engagekit.com](https://engagekit.com)

------
OhSoHumble
One project is Padmapper for affordable housing since the affordable housing
sites built by government contractors are not great.

[https://github.com/codeforsanjose/findahome](https://github.com/codeforsanjose/findahome)

Another project is the programmatic serving of California drought data via a
JSON api.

[https://github.com/codeforsanjose/calidrought](https://github.com/codeforsanjose/calidrought)

I also am thinking of a tiny little golang website that helps people organize
board game parties - basically a wrapper around meetup.com.

As far as non-tech projects, I want to make a bar cart I own prettier by
lining the inside of its top tray with an LED strip.

------
pucinators
[http://fooltools.net/](http://fooltools.net/) Simple online tool site,
created as excersize, from tasks I needed

------
mrhichem
[https://www.scyware.com](https://www.scyware.com)

Automated trading bots and indicators for the cTrader platform. Profitable
since 2013

------
herbst
Right now i am working on [https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io)

------
mickaelkerjean
[http://www.spotlive.io](http://www.spotlive.io) A market place for bands to
get gigs in Australia

------
zazpowered
[https://senzu.io](https://senzu.io) \- Learn how to manage your personal
finances

~~~
payamb
[https://senzu.io/budgeting?salary=3&state=AA](https://senzu.io/budgeting?salary=3&state=AA)

Check this out

